# My Exclusive Invitation To My BMW Dealership's 50th Anniversary Party



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Another jealous owner. We all drive BMW's, right? Why can't we all be respectful to each other?
> 
> BJ


I took you off my ignore list...is that not the ultimate sign of respect  I had to see why "Kill Stories" was hundres of pages long.

Enjoy your Status building event.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Craigito said:


> I took you off my ignore list...is that not the ultimate sign of respect  I had to see why "Kill Stories" was hundres of pages long.
> 
> Enjoy your Status building event.


Thank you. If they allow photographs of the new cars I'll post them for you to see. Doubt it, seeing they're so new and rare and exclusive.

BJ


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

boltjames said:


> So long as you're both in his Coupevertible, I would support this. But *if you're thinking of driving the Station Wagon I could not be seen with you.* Probably wouldn't make it past the valets in the receiving line either.
> 
> We all drive BMW's, right? Why can't we all be respectful to each other?
> 
> BJ


Is this what you consider being respecful? :tsk:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Thank you. If they allow photographs of the new cars I'll post them for you to see. Doubt it, seeing they're *so new and rare and exclusive.*
> 
> BJ


I heard there are some pictures posted on an obscure web site:

http://www.bmwusa.com

If it doesn't come up in your browser tell them Captain Audio sent you.
Or better yet, tell them BJ sent you.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> Don't do it Fredric. The Interest rate on those cards is about 4 points higher than the Gambino family charges.


I know. But I pay my balance in full every month. My favorite though is the AA frequent flyer program. I probably have enough miles now for both of us to fly to NH.


----------



## bostonguitar (Mar 3, 2008)

boltjames said:


> I'm assuming that in your low-level position you have serviced guests at a special events such as this. As such, can you please tell me what type of Hors D'oeuvres BMW recommends be served to VIP's? I'd ask you to tell me which ones are the best, but I know they wouldn't let someone like you actually taste them.
> 
> BJ


LMAO !!!

BJ see if u can get me a "real" dinan badge with all ur pull will ya?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

boltjames said:


> Today I received a special invitation in the mail along with a letter explaining how important I am to the BMW family. I thought my acceptance into the BMW Preferred Platinum Visa® program was exciting; can't hold a candle to this one.
> 
> Not only was I invited to the celebration, but I've been asked to receive a sneak peek at the new X6, M3, and also the 1 Series (I guess they must think I have a teen son or a nanny or something) as they'll have them at the dealership as well.
> 
> ...


I'll bet my Nashua Policeman friend, Tom, would be happy to give you a personal escort to the event so you won't have to be bothered with those pesky traffic lights and other regulations.

I hear this fine organization will be hosting the clinic they have planned for you - http://www.dartmouth-hitchcock.org/...2&org_id=865&gsec_id=0&sec_id=0&item_id=44341 . I'm sure it will all be an unforgettable experience for you.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, BJ, I need to get on the posting stick!! I just noticed you've been here only 9 mohths and you've already exceeded 3,000 posts and I've been here almost two years longer and I've yet to even hit 2,000.


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ, congrants on this amazing invitation. It is truly a sign of class, status, and distinction. I for one am green with envy at the thought of not being invited to such an event. I dont know what I would do with myself if a dealership in Miami actually snubbed me and didnt invite me. I am presently on the verge of tears just thinking about what people would say about me if they found out i didnt make the list.


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh brother, here we go again!

BJ, did you just buy a new flame suit or something and wanted to try it out? :flame:



boltjames said:


> We all drive BMW's, right? Why can't we all be respectful to each other?


Post of the year.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> I hear this fine organization will be hosting the clinic they have planned for you - http://www.dartmouth-hitchcock.org/...2&org_id=865&gsec_id=0&sec_id=0&item_id=44341 . I'm sure it will all be an unforgettable experience for you.


:rofl::rofl:

I see the image on that page and I get to thinking








Doesn't the "wife's" look seem to say, "don't worry, he's had plenty of practice getting bent over the rail" while the "husband's" says "Honey, I don't think they need to know about the A$$ Blaster 4400®. I thought that was our little secret."


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Today I received a special invitation in the mail along with a letter explaining how important I am to the BMW family. I thought my acceptance into the BMW Preferred Platinum Visa® program was exciting; can't hold a candle to this one.
> 
> Not only was I invited to the celebration, but I've been asked to receive a sneak peek at the new X6, M3, and also the 1 Series (I guess they must think I have a teen son or a nanny or something) as they'll have them at the dealership as well.
> 
> ...


:rofl:Classic BJ:rofl:

Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

In consideration of our special sensitivities, I must commend BJ on his decision not to mention the 2002 _tii_ stretch limo the dealership is sending for him.

Thank you, BJ.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

boltjames said:


> I'd ask some of you what I should wear to such an event


An event of such prestige and status would require nothing less than black tie and evening gown for your trophy wife.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Kamdog said:


> In consideration of our special sensitivities, I must commend BJ on his decision not to mention the 2002 _tii_ stretch limo the dealership is sending for him.
> 
> Thank you, BJ.


BJ would never ride in such an old car.
This would be more appropriate,


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> BJ would never ride in such an old car.
> This would be more appropriate,


CA, I just threw up in my mouth a little after seeing that. Are people really fooled by an obvious Lincoln Town Car with a horribly mangled 7-Series fascia? I bet it's what Dr. and Madame Hyundai would ride in on their special night at the Olive Garden.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't drag your tux out of the closet for this one. Perhaps a wool sport jacket and slacks. If you stick to the basics, you can't go wrong. Just remember to wear one of your best belts and your absolute best shoes and watch.

I certainly hope they'll be seving pigs in blankets! Those little cocktail weenies can turn even the most pedestrian events into festive occasions.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

jwac said:


> CA, I just threw up in my mouth a little after seeing that. Are people really fooled by an obvious Lincoln Town Car with a horribly mangled 7-Series fascia? I bet it's what Dr. and Madame Hyundai would ride in on their special night at the Olive Garden.


Have we learned nothing from our mentor in the past 9 months?

As long as Mr. and Mrs. Camry THINK it is a BMW limo that is all that matters.

CA


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> Have we learned nothing from our mentor in the past 9 months?
> 
> As long as Mr. and Mrs. Camry THINK it is a BMW limo that is all that matters.
> 
> CA


Bravo. You are dangerously close to no longer being an apprentice.










BJ


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

da geez said:


> Don't drag your tux out of the closet for this one. Perhaps a wool sport jacket and slacks. If you stick to the basics, you can't go wrong. Just remember to wear one of your best belts and your absolute best shoes and watch.
> 
> I certainly hope they'll be seving pigs in blankets! Those little cocktail weenies can turn even the most pedestrian events into festive occasions.


Paging Philip. Hello? Mr. Wot? Anyone see an old M3 that Milli Vanilli once thought was cutting edge? Please confirm that Pigs In Blankets are on your dealership's preferred catering list. I know you haven't tasted them, but perhaps you sniffed them once as you took out the trash.

Thanks.

BJ


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Kamdog said:


> In consideration of our special sensitivities, I must commend BJ on his decision not to mention the 2002 _tii_ stretch limo the dealership is sending for him.
> 
> Thank you, BJ.


As I said, we should all be able to get along. We all drive BMW's. Some of us are special, that's all. No need to be antagonistic.

BJ


----------



## Oscar Hotel (Jan 24, 2008)

boltjames said:


> Today I received a special invitation in the mail along with a letter explaining how important I am to the BMW family. I thought my acceptance into the BMW Preferred Platinum Visa® program was exciting; can't hold a candle to this one.
> 
> Not only was I invited to the celebration, but I've been asked to receive a sneak peek at the new X6, M3, and also the 1 Series (I guess they must think I have a teen son or a nanny or something) as they'll have them at the dealership as well.
> 
> ...


:rofl: I got you a few threads ago and that was really funny. Thanks for giving me a good laugh


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Thank you. If they allow photographs of the new cars I'll post them for you to see. Doubt it, seeing they're so new and rare and exclusive.
> 
> BJ


Those cars have been out for weeks. We've already sold tons of them.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Paging Philip. Hello? Mr. Wot? Anyone see an old M3 that Milli Vanilli once thought was cutting edge? Please confirm that Pigs In Blankets are on your dealership's preferred catering list. I know you haven't tasted them, but perhaps you sniffed them once as you took out the trash.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BJ


HAHAHAHA!!! :rofl:

Actually, our release event had german food catered and an open bar. It was nice.


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ where have you been?? Bimmerfest has been so completely boring lately.... I've had to resort to posting in the poli-sci section where the unwashed non-bmw owning masses hang out.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Rugged Racer said:


> BJ where have you been?? Bimmerfest has been so completely boring lately.... I've had to resort to posting in the poli-sci section where the unwashed non-bmw owning masses hang out.


+1. I'm ready to hang myself after spending a few days in that hell-hole.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

PhilipWOT said:


> Those cars have been out for weeks. We've already sold tons of them.


Jealousy? From _you _of all people?

Making up stories doesn't suit you. This is like the "BMW is spying on your schnitz chips run and hide from your service advisor!" thread, right?

Everyone knows that the M3, X6, and 1 Series is top-secret with only mule photos being released. I know this hurts you, but the truth is that some of us are special and get invited to the unveiling. The rest of you, well, _someday _Philip. Someday.

BJ


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Rugged Racer said:


> BJ where have you been?? Bimmerfest has been so completely boring lately.... I've had to resort to posting in the poli-sci section where the unwashed non-bmw owning masses hang out.


Basking in the afterglow of my Introduction Event Invitation. I'm so excited I can't tell you. Being the very first to see these new cars is going to be fantastic. I hope one of the swag items is a bumpersticker that says something like "Preferred BMW Introduction Previewer" or something. I know 5 other BMW owners in my company alone and they'll be dying of jealousy.

BJ


----------



## cshsia (Sep 1, 2007)

The only BMW mail I get are for the BMW visa.

Small fish in the huge pond of BMW owners in NYC.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

cshsia said:


> The only BMW mail I get are for the BMW visa.
> 
> Small fish in the huge pond of BMW owners in NYC.


More jealousy. So because you're in a big city you get left out? I don't think so.

BJ


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

boltjames said:


> As I said, we should all be able to get along. We all drive BMW's. *Some of us are special, that's all*. No need to be antagonistic.
> 
> BJ


Special, huh? So is this what you rode on before you got the 4-series?










:thumbup:  :eeps:


----------



## gabo2k (Jul 13, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Today I received a special invitation in the mail along with a letter explaining how important I am to the BMW family. I thought my acceptance into the BMW Preferred Platinum Visa® program was exciting; can't hold a candle to this one.
> 
> Not only was I invited to the celebration, but I've been asked to receive a sneak peek at the new X6, M3, and also the 1 Series (I guess they must think I have a teen son or a nanny or something) as they'll have them at the dealership as well.
> 
> ...


Wow, did you happen to read your writing before you posted? I hope you are just being sarcastic, because if you think the way you write, you have some growing up to do.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

gabo2k said:


> Wow, did you happen to read your writing before you posted? I hope you are just being sarcastic, because if you think the way you write, you have some growing up to do.


Some of us travel to Germany and sleep in a car overnight in Paris to save a few dollars on a BMW and some of us stay at home, place our order over the phone without a test drive, pay MSRP and get invited to special BMW events. BMW proflied me one way and you another. What's the issue with _me_? Isn't it really with _you_?

BJ


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Jealousy? From _you _of all people?
> 
> Making up stories doesn't suit you. This is like the "BMW is spying on your schnitz chips run and hide from your service advisor!" thread, right?
> 
> ...


BJ,

I would think that YOU of all people would be invited to the unveiling of the M4 , the X7 and the 2 Series.
I know you are saying M3, X6 and 1 Series because BMW has sworn you to secrecy. I guess those of us without the Status package will have to live vicariously through you but it is still very exciting.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I for one wish James the best of luck. That guy is truly living the life. I am just happy he updates us here so at least I can day dream about what could be.

Thanks James. :thumbup:


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

BJ, would you like to borrow my new daily driver so you can arrive in status?
I had it custom painted trying to match your beige, I think it came out pretty close :rofl:

<img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e138/ssonss1/ASS.jpg"


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

panerai7 said:


> BJ, would you like to borrow my new daily driver so you can arrive in status?
> I had it custom painted trying to match your beige, I think it came out pretty close :rofl:


I can't criticize the effort that went into your fine ride, but I can't be seen in an old BMW as you know.

BJ


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

boltjames said:


> I can't criticize the effort that went into your fine ride, but I can't be seen in an old BMW as you know.
> 
> BJ


Even if its only as old as yours?

Edit: But wait, you can't talk to me since I own family sedan. I understand.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

carsnoceans said:


> Even if its only as old as yours?
> 
> Edit: But wait, you can't talk to me since I own family sedan. I understand.


Since you understand why I _can't _talk to you, I _will _talk to you. Here is what I have to say:

Go buy a Coupe.

BJ


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Status Event*



boltjames said:


> Since you understand why I _can't _talk to you, I _will _talk to you. Here is what I have to say:
> 
> Go buy a Coupe.
> 
> BJ


BJ - what's going on in NH? My dealer has already given me a run in the new 1 series and M3 - over 2 weeks ago! Maybe it was because I had leather in both of my BMWs


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

gabo2k said:


> Wow, did you happen to read your writing before you posted? I hope you are just being sarcastic, because if you think the way you write, you have some growing up to do.


: popcorn:
(Leans back, with feet up on desk)


----------



## bklyn550 (Oct 2, 2006)

U still use a dealer?


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

I went to my dealer today to ask about removing the gunk from my door jamb and cleaning the inside of the windshield and spoke to the General Manager about my special invitation. I said to him "I understand from insiders that there's a new 2 Series and an X7 and an M4 coming......will we be seeing prototypes of those as we drink wine and smoke cigars?" He just looked at me with a knowing glance. His smirk spoke volumes in a language that only the privaleged can understand.

It's going to be a wild night. I can't wait.

BJ


----------



## Zeddy4Me (Dec 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHA... crack me up!! Gotta be kidding right? nuff said...


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

boltjames said:


> I went to my dealer today to ask about removing the gunk from my door jamb and cleaning the inside of the windshield and spoke to the General Manager about my special invitation. I said to him "I understand from insiders that there's a new 2 Series and an X7 and an M4 coming......will we be seeing prototypes of those as we drink wine and smoke cigars?" He just looked at me with a knowing glance. His smirk spoke volumes in a language that only the privaleged can understand.
> 
> It's going to be a wild night. I can't wait.
> 
> BJ


Usually the privileged can spell . . .


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

Zeddy4Me said:


> HAHAHAHA... crack me up!! Gotta be kidding right? nuff said...


----------



## kvcicca (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw that some of you may be intrested in going to the Tulley grand reopening, I recieved my invite and on it it it says to rsvp. I know some people there and they would like people to rsvp's for this event. To rsvp call 603-888-5050 and ask for Lori B. 

I have been to these events in the past, and they are a good time, they go all out


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

gokartmozart said:


> I hear Max Mosley was to be guest of honor but that recent events would have tainted the "clinic" session's reputation.
> 
> BTW, just curious, what is your BMW Platinum VISA (registration mark)'s annual APR?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Off of the top of my head the rate isn't that great. The rewards seemed useful so I enrolled in one. My paperwork for that is in the safe with my auto papers but when I get my first statement I'll post if BJ hasn't yet.

I'm under the impression the finance manager offers everyone one of these? I was surprised at the generous credit limit however.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

kvcicca said:


> I saw that some of you may be intrested in going to the Tulley grand reopening, I recieved my invite and on it it it says to rsvp. I know some people there and they would like people to rsvp's for this event. To rsvp call 603-888-5050 and ask for Lori B.
> 
> I have been to these events in the past, and they are a good time, they go all out


That is completely wrong and undermines the event for the special invitees.

You will be reported to Tulley management. They will not be happy with you inviting New England's riff-raff with their old E46's to eat the free food and take up parking spots that otherwise belong to important clients.

BJ


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

nathand said:


> I'm under the impression the finance manager offers everyone one of these?


Yeah, right. More jealousy. Some of us are Preferred Platinum Visa® members, some are not. The credit manager on my transaction explained to me that I was chosen to receive the card and that I should sign up immediately because they don't offer it to everyone.

BJ


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Yeah, right. More jealousy. Some of us are Preferred Platinum Visa® members, some are not. The credit manager on my transaction explained to me that I was chosen to receive the card and that I should sign up immediately because they don't offer it to everyone.
> 
> BJ


I got the same sales pitch... in fact at Chase they gave me a similar sales pitch... then American Express sent me one for Blue even though I had my Amex Gold already... then capital one... and those other ones I shred without looking at...


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

nathand said:


> I got the same sales pitch... in fact at Chase they gave me a similar sales pitch... then American Express sent me one for Blue even though I had my Amex Gold already... then capital one... and those other ones I shred without looking at...


Whatever. If that were true, you wouldn't be driving a Family Sedan that can be leased for $349 a month, nicely equipped.

BJ


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Whatever. If that were true, you wouldn't be driving a Family Sedan that can be leased for $349 a month, nicely equipped.
> 
> BJ












And no it isn't 349 a month... I added options to the car :bigpimp: I did see yours advertised on the website for $559. If I had put no money down there wasn't much monthly difference between your car and mine (less than 3g overall)

All in all I bought the exact car I wanted and I guess we are both in a special credit club! :dunno:


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

nathand said:


> And no it isn't 349 a month... I added options to the car :bigpimp: I did see yours advertised on the website for $559. If I had put no money down there wasn't much monthly difference between your car and mine (less than 3g overall)
> 
> All in all I bought the exact car I wanted and I guess we are both in a special credit club! :dunno:


This is getting interesting now. A new family sedan owner has a face-off with old coupvertible owner in battle of Status & Privilege....

Didn't know delusions of grandeur spread so quickly.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

nathand said:


> And no it isn't 349 a month... I added options to the car :bigpimp: I did see yours advertised on the website for $559. If I had put no money down there wasn't much monthly difference between your car and mine (less than 3g overall)
> 
> All in all I bought the exact car I wanted and I guess we are both in a special credit club! :dunno:


My car was leased last year during the E93 frenzy/shortage. As such, I got an awful money factor and am paying $799 a month for it. Again, special rules for special people. As a Family Sedan owner, you cannot understand this so I do not hold you accountable. Overpaying for a car is laden with status. Getting your car keyed is a sign of respect. Playing to the BMW stereotype is an expectation.

BJ


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

boltjames said:


> My car was leased last year during the E93 frenzy/shortage. As such, I got an awful money factor and am paying $799 a month for it. Again, special rules for special people. As a Family Sedan owner, you cannot understand this so I do not hold you accountable. Overpaying for a car is laden with status. Getting your car keyed is a sign of respect. Playing to the BMW stereotype is an expectation.
> 
> BJ


explaining status to a sedan driver is like trying to teach calculus to a monkey.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Rugged Racer said:


> explaining status to a sedan driver is like trying to teach calculus to a monkey.


Truer words were never spoken.

BJ


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

BJ -- 

Is RR still an apprentice? If so he is ready for the big promotion and induction ceremony.

p.s. I understand you can't talk to me.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> *April 8, 2008*
> My car was leased last year during the E93 frenzy/shortage. As such, I got an awful money factor and am paying *$799 a month* for it. Again, special rules for special people. As a Family Sedan owner, you cannot understand this so I do not hold you accountable. Overpaying for a car is laden with status. Getting your car keyed is a sign of respect. Playing to the BMW stereotype is an expectation.
> 
> *July 29, 2007*
> ...


It appears that you got a Sub Prime Lease with balloon payments. According to your two posts your lease payment has gone up $200 in 9 months.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

*Is anyone entirely convinced that BJ*



captainaudio said:


> It appears that you got a Sub Prime Lease with balloon payments. According to your two posts your lease payment has gone up $200 in 9 months.


hasn't hijacked bf itself and still sits in his beloved Acura? Has anyone seen BJ and his 428i together at the same time?

Didn't I read somewhere recently on e90post that at least sex acts are better in a Honda? Which surely would be attractive to one who would wish for some free time away from the wife, whether on vacation or stuck in New Hampshire? Maybe get some extra mileage from those bigger pipes?

Just wondering. Admittedly BJ can bring it.

Ordered-'08 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, iPod


----------



## Craigito (Sep 17, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> It appears that you got a Sub Prime Lease with balloon payments. According to your two posts your lease payment has gone up $200 in 9 months.


Maybe he added an extended warranty and LoJack?:rofl: This party better be bad-ass for all that extra money :thumbup:


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

johnc_22 said:


> Usually the privileged can spell . . .


Not necessarily. Depends on whether they bothered to attend school or have tutors.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> It appears that you got a Sub Prime Lease with balloon payments. According to your two posts your lease payment has gone up $200 in 9 months.


I had to pay around $7,000 cash to bring the monthly payment down to $649 a month so the wife wouldn't have a cow, but without the cash down it's a $799 a month payment. If I paid down $40,000, my monthly payment would be $129 but I wouldn't claim that I got a "good deal" or anything. I've got the paperwork at home if you'd like me to give you the details. And if there's a way to refinance a lease now that the factors are better let me know; while wasting money is a sign of status, I'd rather put the cash towards more 18 year old rentals than the car.

BJ


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> I had to pay around $7,000 cash to bring the monthly payment down to $649 a month so the wife wouldn't have a cow, but without the cash down it's a $799 a month payment. If I paid down $40,000, my monthly payment would be $129 but I wouldn't claim that I got a "good deal" or anything. I've got the paperwork at home if you'd like me to give you the details. And if there's a way to refinance a lease now that the factors are better let me know; while wasting money is a sign of status, I'd rather put the cash towards more 18 year old rentals than the car.
> 
> BJ


I ordered mine about the same time you did. There were no price breaks and no financing deals. I had to buy it in Florida in order to get one in a reasonable amount of time.

I would think that paying MSRP would have gotten me an invitation to the Prestigious Event in New Hampshire but obviously it did not, so like the rest of the Festers I anxiously await your report.

CA


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I
> 
> I would think that paying MSRP would have gotten me an invitation to the Prestigious Event in New Hampshire but obviously it did not, so like the rest of the Festers I anxiously await your report.
> 
> CA


I just called Tulley to voice my displeasure over the posting of the RSVP number for the uninvited riff-raff, and as a concession to my unhappiness the general manager agreed to get you an invite as my personal guest.

Let me know if you want to come up. Seriously. Since Statusfest is falling apart, its a nice excuse for you and The Station Wagoner to take a road trip.

BJ


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

carsnoceans said:


> This is getting interesting now. A new family sedan owner has a face-off with old coupvertible owner in battle of Status & Privilege....
> 
> Didn't know delusions of grandeur spread so quickly.


I have no delusions of grandeur... I know anyone can afford a car like I drive. Hell I can afford it and could have afforded BJ's and I only work ten hours a week part time...


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

boltjames said:


> My car was leased last year during the E93 frenzy/shortage. As such, I got an awful money factor and am paying $799 a month for it. Again, special rules for special people. As a Family Sedan owner, you cannot understand this so I do not hold you accountable. Overpaying for a car is laden with status. Getting your car keyed is a sign of respect. Playing to the BMW stereotype is an expectation.
> 
> BJ


Ah glad to see your bubble did not burst... relax BJ all your mighty status is still there... Make sure to throw a $50 in the starbucks tip jar on your next Latte to get even more status. That is if you aren't using your BMW preferred platinum Visa!

I love this car still, and these forums are truly awesome! So when is BJ's shindig report coming along?


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

gokartmozart said:


> I hear Max Mosley was to be guest of honor but that recent events would have tainted the "clinic" session's reputation.
> 
> BTW, just curious, what is your BMW Platinum VISA (registration mark)'s annual APR?
> 
> Thanks for your time.





nathand said:


> Off of the top of my head the rate isn't that great. The rewards seemed useful so I enrolled in one. My paperwork for that is in the safe with my auto papers but when I get my first statement I'll post if BJ hasn't yet.
> 
> I'm under the impression the finance manager offers everyone one of these? I was surprised at the generous credit limit however.


Ok so I got what I needed to answer your question! It has a 4.99% for six billings followed by the typical 14.99% afterwards. The interest only applies on amounts not paid in full at the close of each month.

It gives you 1 point for every 2 bucks spent, no point caps and double points for gas. These can be redeemed for up to $5,000 back on next BMW financial services lease or loan, additions lease miles, excess wear and use charges, BMW center dividends for service, repairs parts and accessories. I do not know how many points translates to what. I hope this helps,

Nathan


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

:rofl: How the F--- is this thread still going?! :rofl:

You have a gift BJ!


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

My fault... I promise to let it die now lol


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

PhilipWOT said:


> :rofl: How the F--- is this thread still going?! :rofl:
> 
> You have a gift BJ!


Ha... he does. The gift of being able to creatively and eloquently heap massive doses of BS. Entertaining BS that amuses us and keeps the banter interesting. Better than the 89 on-going repetitive threads about stupid tires or the scary non-BMW-owning netherworld that is OT.


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

nathand said:


> Ah glad to see your bubble did not burst... relax BJ all your mighty status is still there... *Make sure to throw a $50 in the starbucks tip jar on your next Latte to get even more status.* That is if you aren't using your BMW preferred platinum Visa!
> 
> I love this car still, and these forums are truly awesome! So when is BJ's shindig report coming along?


BJ doesn't go to Starbucks - too many affluent people that wouldn't care about his "beige car" in the parking lot. "Is that one of the new Buicks?" They'll say as they step out of their X5 4.8i. No no... it's Dunkin' Donuts drive-through all the way.


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

jwac said:


> BJ doesn't go to Starbucks - too many affluent people that wouldn't care about his "beige car" in the parking lot. "Is that one of the new Buicks?" They'll say as they step out of their X5 4.8i. No no... it's Dunkin' Donuts drive-through all the way.


yeeeesh I should have known he was the "drive-thru" crowd... Next you will tell me he shops at Wal-Mart... :tsk:


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

nathand said:


> yeeeesh I should have known he was the "drive-thru" crowd... Next you will tell me he shops at Wal-Mart... :tsk:


His car is often seen in the Walmart parking lots... and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

nathand said:


> yeeeesh I should have known he was the "drive-thru" crowd... Next you will tell me he shops at Wal-Mart... :tsk:


He doesn't shop there (why would he? waiting in those long lines would definitely be distatusfying) however he has been known to drive laps around the parking lot, inciting jealousy and hate in the hearts of the poor.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

PhilipWOT said:


> :rofl: How the F--- is this thread still going?! :rofl:
> 
> You have a gift BJ!


What? Is someone talking to me? Oh......you.......put another toothpick in the shrimp toast and go get me a Captain Morgan and Diet Coke already.

BJ


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

boltjames said:


> What? Is someone talking to me? Oh......you.......put another toothpick in the shrimp toast and go get me a Captain Morgan and Diet Coke already.
> 
> BJ


Is serving toast a duty of service advisors as well? :rofl: Anyways, BJ you are confused a bit here. Captain Morgan is exclusively served at Honda Minivan gatherings. You must be confusing this event with the Odyssey-fest.

Hey Cap'n, is this Morgan guy your rummy cousin or something?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

carsnoceans said:


> Is serving toast a duty of service advisors as well? :rofl: Anyways, BJ you are confused a bit here. Captain Morgan is exclusively served at Honda Minivan gatherings. You must be confusing this event with the Odyssey-fest.
> 
> Hey Cap'n, is this Morgan guy your rummy cousin or something?


He's my uncle. But I can't talk to him anymore - he drives an old car.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> I just called Tulley to voice my displeasure over the posting of the RSVP number for the uninvited riff-raff, and as a concession to my unhappiness the general manager agreed to get you an invite as my personal guest.
> 
> Let me know if you want to come up. Seriously. Since Statusfest is falling apart, its a nice excuse for you and The Station Wagoner to take a road trip.
> 
> BJ


So when exactly is this soiree being held?


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> So when exactly is this soiree being held?


Next Thursday from 6-9pm. Come on up. It'll be fun.

BJ


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

here's the picture of BJ that you requested


----------



## csj78w (Apr 15, 2008)

omg!!! it is you!! it is you!! just as I have imagined!!
thank you!! now all I need is his autograph!!
the picture will be passed down to my generations !!!


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

italianbimmer said:


> here's the picture of BJ that you requested


Yoooo IB!! Where da f*ck you been, you greasy w0p mothaf*cka!


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilipWOT said:


> Yoooo IB!! Where da f*ck you been, you greasy w0p mothaf*cka!


busy not much time to shoot the S H I T with you scumbags:rofl:

How the hell have you been?

I see BJ is up to the same old S H I T.
funny as day 1:rofl:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

PhilipWOT said:


> Yoooo IB!! Where da f*ck you been, you greasy w0p mothaf*cka!


Reeeporrteed!


----------



## SprechenSieBMW? (Oct 22, 2007)

BKL said:


> Uh sorry.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2710831&postcount=2615
> 
> Mine.


D'oh! Apologies, sir. How much will it cost, for my one-time use of your term? I remember that thread, too. Your coinage of WWBJD? was evidently clever, as it was lodged in my subconscious all this time....


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

BKL said:


> Reeeporrteed!


you've been reported as well for driving a family sedan.... the status police should be arriving at your door shortly. be prepared.:thumbup:


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

italianbimmer said:


> you've been reported as well for driving a family sedan.... the status police should be arriving at your door shortly. be prepared.:thumbup:


Holy sh*t! If I weld my back doors shut can I escape a waterboarding session with the Status Stasi?


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to tell you guys, I was interviewing a job candidate today and she mentioned she wanted to work more closely with statisticians. I had to seriously pause for a split second to not write "Statusticians" as I was making notes with my platinum Mont Blanc pen.



italianbimmer said:


> you've been reported as well for driving a family sedan.... the status police should be arriving at your door shortly. be prepared.:thumbup:


Yo did you get rid of that Walrus Turbo for a GTS? Isn't that a bit of a step down?


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

johnc_22 said:


> Holy sh*t! If I weld my back doors shut can I escape a waterboarding session with the Status Stasi?


Status Stasi comes in 328i standard without 18" wheels. You can outrun in your 335i them but be marked as status criminal for life.


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

jwac said:


> Yo did you get rid of that Walrus Turbo for a GTS? Isn't that a bit of a step down?


nope I kept the turbo and added a GTS.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

SprechenSieBMW? said:


> D'oh! Apologies, sir. How much will it cost, for my one-time use of your term? I remember that thread, too. Your coinage of WWBJD? was evidently clever, as it was lodged in my subconscious all this time....


Since you have such a cool username, I'll consider it fair use.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

italianbimmer said:


> you've been reported as well for driving a family sedan.... the status police should be arriving at your door shortly. be prepared.:thumbup:


They'll have to pry my BMW sedan sport steering wheel from my cold, dead fingers.

OR

If sedans are outlawed only outlaws will drive sedans, which ironically would substantially increase their status.



johnc_22 said:


> Holy sh*t! If I weld my back doors shut can I escape a waterboarding session with the Status Stasi?


I love the "Status Stasi". Perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

italianbimmer said:


> you've been reported as well for driving a family sedan.... the status police should be arriving at your door shortly. be prepared.:thumbup:


:rofl:

:eeps:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

BKL said:


> They'll have to pry my BMW sedan sport steering wheel from my cold, dead fingers.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


:rofl:

:thumbup:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

:spank:
Page 8 of this thread has disintegrated into an incestuous lovefest among elitist snobs. I like that better than cheap alliteration such as "status stasi".
BJ, get back here and drag this thread back down where it belongs!
Thirty three hours until the Event of the Century!


----------



## SprechenSieBMW? (Oct 22, 2007)

BKL said:


> Since you have such a cool username, I'll consider it fair use.


thanks bro. per-she-ate it.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> :spank:
> Page 8 of this thread has disintegrated into an *incestuous lovefest among elitist snobs*. I like that better than cheap alliteration such as "status stasi".
> BJ, get back here and drag this thread back down where it belongs!
> Thirty three hours until the Event of the Century!


Ohh, Obama joined us? Cool!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Oh BAM ah's new look*



BKL said:


> Ohh, Obama joined us? Cool!


I can just see the the candidate at his next photo op sporting a red plaid wool hunting jacket while leaning on a rifle and standing next to a Black Lab. To further fit back in with the non-status anti elitists he'll be answering to Bubba-Bam or just Bam Bam to highlight his love of guns and country.:rofl:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

It's wabbit season!


----------



## Swamp55 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have over 20 local BMW owners coming over to my house Thursday evening to wait (breathlessly) for BJ's report from the grand event. I have rigged my Internet connection to display on the wide-screen plasma HDTV in my family room so everyone will have the opportunity to read the wondrous report for themselves.

Now, if the damn caterer will only make sure to bring the highest quality canapes and foie gras, the night should be a smashing success. Just waiting for your report, BJ!!


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Swamp55 said:


> I have over 20 local BMW owners coming over to my house Thursday evening to wait (breathlessly) for BJ's report from the grand event. I have rigged my Internet connection to display on the wide-screen plasma HDTV in my family room so everyone will have the opportunity to read the wondrous report for themselves.
> 
> Now, if the damn caterer will only make sure to bring the highest quality canapes and foie gras, the night should be a smashing success. Just waiting for your report, BJ!!


Respectfully, you shouldn't have bought a plasma. What were you thinking? A flat panel 1080p LCD HDTV is the only way to go.

BJ


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

boltjames said:


> Respectfully, you shouldn't have bought a plasma. What were you thinking? A flat panel 1080p LCD HDTV is the only way to go.
> 
> BJ


So, have you decided what you're going to wear? :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I really hate to be the prick here, but I have to move this post out of the 3 Series forum. According to the rules (check out my "sticky" on the top of the forum), anything not dealing specifically with a 3 Series has to go... :dunno:

I'm sending it over to the GENERAL BMW forum (and leaving a link on this forum). Don't worry, BJ is just as "popular" over there as he is here - in our little neck of the weeds. 

Hey, has BJ announced his candidacy yet? 

- Mike


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Today's the big day. In looking at my exclusive invitation to the event, I'm going to learn something new about my car.










I'm assuming that there's some 24 karat gold lanyard that is used in lieu of the pedestrian dipstick. Checking for my oil levels will be really exciting. The thought that I'll actually have to open the hood of the car and get my hand dirty, well, it's just so beneath me. I'll get to see how the other half (well, 98%) lives.

BJ


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Emission said:


> I really hate to be the prick here, but I have to move this post out of the 3 Series forum. According to the rules (check out my "sticky" on the top of the forum), anything not dealing specifically with a 3 Series has to go... :dunno:
> 
> I'm sending it over to the GENERAL BMW forum (and leaving a link on this forum). Don't worry, BJ is just as "popular" over there as he is here - in our little neck of the weeds.
> 
> ...


Well there's a Mod for you. This thread has over FIVE THOUSAND reads and over TWO HUNDRED FIVE responses but it had to be moved. Kind of misses the point like the bus driver who was quizzed by his superiors as to why he wasn't stopping to pick up all waiting passengers. His reply was that if he stopped it would mean he would fall behind schedule! 
Hmmm, bad analogy. Anyway, we were already deep into it so should have gotten cut some slack. Yeah, I know, rules is rules. Though I did state a couple pages ago that I would be driving to the soiree_ specifically _in my 335!
Oh, BJ, my feeling is that there are going to be lots of dipsticks at the Event of the Century. 
The "new feature" I'm most interested in will be how to call for roadside assistance to change the RFT when I'm in the middle of nowhere and am reminded that the spare, jack, and dipstick are all included out.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

On a polite request from the OP, the thread is moved back here for a couple days. 

Get your rocks off boys, it's going back to General BMW over the weekend. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

DSXMachina said:


> "Well there's a Mod for you. This thread has over FIVE THOUSAND reads and over TWO HUNDRED FIVE responses but it had to be moved. Kind of misses the point..."


I'm such an a$$hole. Really, I am. 

- Mike


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

boltjames said:


> I'm assuming that there's some 24 karat gold lanyard that is used in lieu of the pedestrian dipstick. Checking for my oil levels will be really exciting. The thought that I'll actually have to open the hood of the car and get my hand dirty, well, it's just so beneath me. I'll get to see how the other half (well, 98%) lives.


Haha, BJ there is no dipstick on the E9x whatsoever. You don't have to open the hood of your car or get your hands dirty. The oil level is now checked using the OBC or via iDrive, you can even do it while driving. They're probably just going to show you how to do it in the OBC - it'll take 3 seconds.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Emission said:


> I'm such an a$$hole. Really, I am.
> 
> - Mike


What a nice Mod! But a little thin skinned. I made my comments, and I sort of hate to use this expression what with the foot perverts and all, a little tongue in cheek. Cripe do we always have to use those smiley faces? Can't we all just get along? :angel:


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

boltjames said:


> Today's the big day. In looking at my exclusive invitation to the event, I'm going to learn something new about my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly white gloves will be provided free of charge. If your hands have never been dirty no reason to start now.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

boltjames said:


> Today's the big day. < snip >


So what are you going to wear and which status worthy timepiece will adorn your blessed wrist?


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

Emission said:


> On a polite request from the OP, the thread is moved back here for a couple days.
> 
> Get your rocks off boys, it's going back to General BMW over the weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> - Mike


Thank You!

I almost would have missed the report of the century otherwise!


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> Well there's a Mod for you. This thread has over FIVE THOUSAND reads and over TWO HUNDRED FIVE responses but it had to be moved.


DSX since you are fairly new over here, I'll do the noble deed of letting you know that Mike (aka Emission) has been the most supportive mod to Statustacians. The fact, that this thread hasn't been locked and stayed in E9x subforum was not going to be possible without Mike standing behind us.

If you think "FIVE THOUSAND reads and over TWO HUNDRED FIVE responses" grant immunity to a thread from being locked/ moved..... well... lets just leave it there. There is much history here than you can imagine.  [hint: legendary KS thread]

_Viva La Status!_


----------



## SprechenSieBMW? (Oct 22, 2007)

: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SprechenSieBMW? said:


> : popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:: popcorn:


You gonna eat all of that by yourself?

- Mike


----------



## SprechenSieBMW? (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope, brought enough to share! For the record, Emission, I'll admit that BJ's thread is entirely off topic for this subforum. However, threads like these are often the only reason I check Bimmerfest more than weekly, as otherwise the discssions are limited to:

* do you think I got a good deal? (I can afford a $50K car, but I didn't make this much money due to financial savvy)

* what color should I choose? (I can afford a $50K car, but I can't make decisions for myself)

* i realize this forum is here b/c of great internet technology (but I still don't know how to use a search, to see if tires / fuel pumps / tint % / gas brands have ever been discussed)


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

SprechenSieBMW? said:


> Nope, brought enough to share! For the record, Emission, I'll admit that BJ's thread is entirely off topic for this subforum. However, threads like these are often the only reason I check Bimmerfest more than weekly, as otherwise the discssions are limited to:
> 
> * do you think I got a good deal? (I can afford a $50K car, but I didn't make this much money due to financial savvy)
> 
> ...


You forgot:
*WTF is the matter with BMW? or my BMW?

*which tuner software should I buy?

*lease or buy?

*why a 335 is better than an M3. And vice versa.

Carsnoceans wroteSX since you are fairly new over here, I'll do the noble deed of letting you know that Mike (aka Emission) has been the most *supportive mod to Statustacians*. The fact, that this thread hasn't been locked and stayed in E9x subforum was not going to be possible without Mike standing behind us.

I know, and I also appreciate the work Mods do. 
Statustacians unite: root for mean squares everywhere!


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

carsnoceans said:


> DSX since you are fairly new over here, I'll do the noble deed of letting you know that Mike (aka Emission) has been the most supportive mod to Statustacians. The fact, that this thread hasn't been locked and stayed in E9x subforum was not going to be possible without Mike standing behind us.


Truth. And it's hard for this to not sound like a s'ck-up, but I've never, _ever _ran into a cooler mod than Emission. Even if he hasn't invited me to do a guest article on Autoblog.

BJ


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

My day of beauty is now over. Manicure, pedicure, shave, massage, happy, Dunkin' Decaf....it's all good.

Time to get dressed and head on over. My promise to you, members of Bimmerfest, is that I will risk my relationship with the dealer and come back with spy shots of the new 1 Series, M3 Sedan, and X6. They may be a bit blurred from the cellphone, but I'll be the first to break the news on what these new exotics look like. I know how much you are looking forward to seeing them for the first time in the flesh.

BJ


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Damn Mustang owners ruined everything.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Truth. And it's hard for this to not sound like a s'ck-up, but I've never, _ever _ran into a cooler mod than Emission. Even if he hasn't invited me to do a guest article on Autoblog.
> 
> BJ


+1 and BJ is living proof of Mike's tolerance for.........all of us.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Truth. And it's hard for this to not sound like a s'ck-up, but I've never, _ever _ran into a cooler mod than Emission. Even if he hasn't invited me to do a guest article on Autoblog.
> 
> BJ


That's criminal! Aside from the very occasional misspelling, your words beat hell out of the usual car rag writers'. I can read your threads in a fraction of the time one would expect because the only posts worth reading in the thread are yours.

No doubt, Emission is intimidated, outstatused.®

I belive celebrity will be bestowed upon you at the exclusive BMW affair you are about to grace with your presence. Your fame is well deserved.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

boltjames said:


> My day of beauty is now over. Manicure, pedicure, shave, massage, happy, Dunkin' Decaf....it's all good.
> 
> Time to get dressed and head on over. My promise to you, members of Bimmerfest, is that I will risk my relationship with the dealer and come back with spy shots of the new 1 Series, M3 Sedan, and X6. They may be a bit blurred from the cellphone, but I'll be the first to break the news on what these new exotics look like. I know how much you are looking forward to seeing them for the first time in the flesh.
> 
> BJ


I hope you will not forget to take photos of the beautiful female escorts they are sure to provide, to show you the ins and outs of these new cars.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

da geez said:


> That's criminal! Aside from the very occasional misspelling, your words beat hell out of the usual car rag writers'. I can read your threads in a fraction of the time one would expect because the only posts worth reading in the thread are yours.
> 
> No doubt, Emission is intimidated, outstatused.®
> 
> I belive celebrity will be bestowed upon you at the exclusive BMW affair you are about to grace with your presence. Your fame is well deserved.


Spreadin it just a little thick, don't ya think? BJ is not interested in power, fame, or recognition. :bigpimp:


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

"Ins and outs." 

I am reminded of "A Clockwork Orange".

Certainly, if there are "ins and outs" to be enjoyed, BJ will be the recipiant of the honor.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

,


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Today's the big day. In looking at my exclusive invitation to the event, I'm going to learn something new about my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












BMW went to an electronic monitoring system because the highly stylized Golden Lanyards were too prone to theft.

CA


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

Fredric said:


> Spreadin it just a little thick, don't ya think?


Hardly.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Move the thread to General? Should it not have been moved to the 4 series forum?


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

Kamdog said:


> Move the thread to General? Should it not have been moved to the 4 series forum?


That is a highly statusized and secret forum for 4-series owners only. This time BJ wanted to share the pleasures of high society with the proletariat thus bringing it to General BMW.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm positively quivering here waiting for BJ's report. Could there possibly be more tension than this?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Kamdog said:


> Move the thread to General? Should it not have been moved to the 4 series forum?


I like your thought process.

Let me ask Jon if we can make a new forum for BJ and his followers. That would go over well, really well. :rofl:

- Mike


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Emission said:


> I like your thought process.
> 
> Let me ask Jon if we can make a new forum for BJ and his followers. That would go over well, really well. :rofl:
> 
> - Mike


:yikes::rofl:


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

Emission said:


> I like your thought process.
> 
> Let me ask Jon if we can make a new forum for BJ and his followers. That would go over well, really well. :rofl:
> 
> - Mike


:rofl: Don't do that Mike. He might start questioning your sanity going forward....


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

carsnoceans said:


> :rofl: Don't do that Mike. He might start questioning your sanity going forward....


I'd never do that. I just hope they don't stumble upon this thread... I will have some explaining to do. :eeps:

- Mike


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Mike,

how do you like the XC90?
BTW I enjoy reading your articles on autoblog.:thumbup:
keep up the good work.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

italianbimmer said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> how do you like the XC90?
> BTW I enjoy reading your articles on autoblog.:thumbup:
> keep up the good work.


Thanks!

Considering my sig calls the Volvo our "Family Suckster"... it is a real piece of defecation.

It blew the "rear main seal" earlier this month and dumped a ton of oil on my driveway (even more than the Porsches do after a track event!). Constant electrical problems, weird noises and clunks from the suspension. I can go on and on... Honestly, we got a lemon that soured later in life (after year one). Thankfully, it is leased. All gone in 152 days. PM me so we can keep this thread totally of topic. 

- Mike


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

da geez said:


> I'm positively quivering here waiting for BJ's report. Could there possibly be more tension than this?


The tension is almost unberable!


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

k wouldn't want this topic to sway off topic:rofl:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Let me steal a little of BJ's thunder, I just got back from the Event of the Century. No, I am Not making a word of this up.
There were three or four 750il's shuttling guests from the parking lot to the lobby which was guarded by two burly Nashua PD officers. While in the reception line black garbed waiters brought around your choice of red or white wine. Once inside I headed for the shrimp cocktail as planned but was sidetracked by the Chesepeake Bay oyster tray and the Ipswich clams on the half shell. By the time I hit the jumbo shrimp I only had room for a couple dozen. The people behind me should have gotten there sooner.
The musical ensemble in the lobby lent a soft background for the elite to peruse all the latest from Bavaria. An open bar was at one end of the showroom and a joint of beef carvery at the other. 
The garage had been emptied, cleaned and filled with more M3's, 650's, 3ers and 1ers. And again, I am not making this up, there was a harp player there the entire evening. I asked her whether she had ever played a stranger location and she said that though the setting was unusual the acoustics were wonderful and she enjoyed looking at the nice cars.
Back in the showroom I revisited the ice sculpture of the BMW roundel where more shrimp had been parked. Let me tell you, there is nothing finer than sitting in the driver's seat of a new M5 washing down shrimp cocktail with a nice Merlot and just imagining what it must be like to do this everyday. But you'll have to get that info from BJ. Anyway, I finished off the bottle of wine and noticed that the keys were in the ignition and wouldn't it be nice to try out the sound system. Unfortunatelfy I reflexively then hit the Start button and wouldn't you know it the engine kicked right over. What could I do? A crowd had gathered and I thought they might want to hear the engine roar a little. It seemed like a good idea at the time. Sheesh, the Tulley boys threw me out and so my report must be slightly curtailed. I think I saw BJ being escorted into the VIP room by a tall Teutonic looking young lady so I'm sure he will have much more to add of which the hoi polloi were not aware.
One interesting factoid: The average age of the members on the three big BMW forums is 23 or so. The mean age at the soiree was about 45, the mode 40ish and the median around 50. That's for the ''statusticians'' among us. Yes I do know the correct spelling.


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm speechless... all I can say is:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
only in New Hamp


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Emission said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Considering my sig calls the Volvo our "Family Suckster"...
> 
> - Mike


:bustingup

I never noticed that. Too funny.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

italianbimmer said:


> I'm speechless... all I can say is:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> only in New Hamp


+1

I loved the report. Way to get kicked out of a BMW event. You rock!


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

DSXMachina said:


> Let me tell you, there is nothing finer than sitting in the driver's seat of a new M5 washing down shrimp cocktail with a nice Merlot and just imagining what it must be like to do this everyday. But you'll have to get that info from BJ.


BJ drives a Honda Odyssey and a base 428i vert, so I don't think he'd know either. Nice job getting thrown out.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

jwac said:


> BJ drives a Honda Odyssey and a base 428i vert, so I don't think he'd know either. Nice job getting thrown out.


Your words couldn't be more true.

Tonight, I _did _drive a Honda Odyssey. All the way to Sears to get a dead battery replaced. That meant that the wife took the 428i and the kids to travel soccer practice, and BJ spent his "dream" night waiting from 7:00 to 8:45 for someone in a department store auto center to get back from his beloved break in the food court to drop a Diehard in. Not only did I miss my exclusive event, but my wife and kids had a fun time in my 'vert, zipping around town on a gorgeous 70 degree night in April.

I'd spin this somehow to make it sound more funny, but I think it does it all by itself. Mr. BMW screwed out of a prom date by Mrs. Odyssey.

Oh, but I did get the _good _Diehard. An elite one, in fact.










BJ


----------



## nathand (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah crapolla... No not that Toyota thing... poor BJ! They should have known the proper ettiquette of canceling the event when the guest of honor could not make it!


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> Let me steal a little of BJ's thunder, I just got back from the Event of the Century. No, I am Not making a word of this up.
> There were three or four 750il's shuttling guests from the parking lot to the lobby which was guarded by two burly Nashua PD officers. While in the reception line black garbed waiters brought around your choice of red or white wine. Once inside I headed for the shrimp cocktail as planned but was sidetracked by the Chesepeake Bay oyster tray and the Ipswich clams on the half shell. By the time I hit the jumbo shrimp I only had room for a couple dozen. The people behind me should have gotten there sooner.
> The musical ensemble in the lobby lent a soft background for the elite to peruse all the latest from Bavaria. An open bar was at one end of the showroom and a joint of beef carvery at the other.
> The garage had been emptied, cleaned and filled with more M3's, 650's, 3ers and 1ers. And again, I am not making this up, there was a harp player there the entire evening. I asked her whether she had ever played a stranger location and she said that though the setting was unusual the acoustics were wonderful and she enjoyed looking at the nice cars.
> ...


If you're awake right now and want to meet up in the Tulley parking lot at midnight, I'd love to smell your breath and touch your clothes so I can feel like I was there.

BJ


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Merlot? With Oysters and Shrimp? Veuve Clicquot is much more appropriate. BMW has let me down, here.

Gah, don't tell me it was a vin de pays Merlot.


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

nathand said:


> Sounds like a nice event... Did anyone get too meet the prophet of the Statusism Religion? Obviously the police were hired for BJ to keep the mongrels away.
> 
> Thanks for the write-up and anticipation builds waiting for BJ to report on the Gala of the centruy


Here's the buildup:

4:45 BJ leaves the office to get the kids.
5:05 Wife's plane lands from NYC.
5:15 BJ grabs McDonald's Happy Meals.
5:20 Wife is home, unpacking and getting the Odyssey ready for soccer.
5:25 BJ grabs kids from afterschool program.
5:30 BJ gets home, unpacks kids, serves wholesome dinner.
5:45 BJ tends to detailing the E93. Fantastik on the vinyl, Bug remover on the Cosmoline.
6:00 Wife says BJ can go to BMW event as she's feeling okay after trip.
6:05 BJ gets into shower.
6:20 Wife gets kids into Odyssey, dad says "goodbye".
6:20 Odyssey's side doors won't close electronically.
6:20 Odyssey's interior lights aren't lit.
6:21 Odyssey won't start.
6:21 BJ has hissy fit in garage, curses, family thinks he is mad at them.
6:22 BJ and wife argue over who is taking the kids.
6:23 Wife takes kids in 428i to soccer.
6:24 BJ calls Honda Roadside assistance.
6:25 BJ tries to bribe them with $300 cash to bring battery and save night.
7:05 Honda Roadside arrives, no battery, jump starts.
7:06 BJ heads to Sears to get new battery put in before car dies again.
7:20 BJ arrives at Sears Auto Center.
8:20 BJ has eaten all the Sbarro and Dunkin' possible, car still not ready.
8:30 Wife calls to find out when BJ is coming home.
8:45 BJ gets Odyssey and new battery, Sears gets $114.95.
9:00 BJ gets back home to 428i just as Tulley BMW event ends.
9:55 BJ gets really good "I'm sorry" sex from wife, night not a total loss.

BJ


----------



## csj78w (Apr 15, 2008)

somehow i'm not surprised to know he couldn't make it... :tsk:


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Here's the buildup:
> 
> 4:45 BJ leaves the office to get the kids.
> 5:05 Wife's plane lands from NYC.
> ...


OH COME ON
what a bunch of BS


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

italianbimmer said:


> OH COME ON
> what a bunch of BS


I know. I was very disappointed that I couldn't attend. You were counting on me to get spypics and I let you down.

BJ


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

screw the spy pics I was waiting for your delightful play by play of the evening... now I'm just going to have to go jerkoff and go to sleep.:thumbdwn:


----------



## csj78w (Apr 15, 2008)

italianbimmer said:


> OH COME ON
> what a bunch of BS


give BJ a break, at least he took time to type them up so we can all read about it.. :rofl:


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! This has to be one of the biggest hoaxes on BF since that troll with the imaginary Z06. :eeps: Nice one BJ! :spank:

(j/k)


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mrvuml said:


> "...since that troll with the imaginary Z06."


Don't remind me.

- Mike


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry you missed the event, BJ.
This has all the makings of a story by O'Henry.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

Fredric said:


> This has all the makings of a story by O'Henry.


:rofl: Well said.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

Fredric said:


> Sorry you missed the event, BJ.
> This has all the makings of a story by O'Henry.


+1


----------

